
DNS Queries over HTTPS (draft-03) - okket
https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-ietf-doh-dns-over-https-03
======
jedisct1
DNS-over-HTTPS draft-03 is implemented in dnscrypt-proxy
[https://github.com/jedisct1/dnscrypt-
proxy](https://github.com/jedisct1/dnscrypt-proxy)

I'm currently working on an nginx module, which will make it trivial to deploy
DoH as a vhost on an existing webserver.

